# Where to rent near Vancouver?



## emma329 (May 21, 2012)

We are looking to emigrate to Canada but am wanting to do research on the areas that will suit us more.We would like to rent about 45mins to an hr away from Vancouver-somewhere where the climate to similar to Vancouver and Okanagan Valley and where renting is more reasonable. My husband is a joiner and I am a nanny, so somewhere where there are enough jobs for us would be great also.Thanks x


----------



## Brockthebadger (May 11, 2012)

Hi
I looked at some of your other threads and thought I would like to suggest Kamloops ass a place to live and work. It is very hot in summer, 40 degrees C but doesn't have particularly cold snowy winters. It is not wet like Vancouver. We live 40 minutes out of town whre it is a little cooler in summer and has more snow in winter. Lots of jobs for both of you. There's a ski hill called Sun Peaks which may need nannies.
Working season in Kamloops is longer for joiners because of the good weather.


----------



## emma329 (May 21, 2012)

Oh thank you so much for that!I'll hav a look at the temperatures x Wud u say joiners get quite alot of work in Canada?


----------



## emma329 (May 21, 2012)

Hi Brockthebadger,where do u live?What do you think of the snow?Im not a fan of the snow-especially from what we get in England.


----------



## iancollett (May 8, 2012)

Emma. If you're looking at 45-60mins outside of Vancouver (I assume driving) you're not looking at Kamloops. But then the climates are very different. I've spoken to Brits who have moved to Oakanagan because thay can't stand the wet and grey skies of Vancouver. But then we live in Vancouver because it offers so much else. It is however very expensive to rent although gets cheaper as you move up the Fraser Vallley. Can't speak about joiners, although all the houses are wood so!. From a nanny perspective there is a real childcare problem in Vancouver as most families all have to work to pay housing costs!. You will need to check your certifications and whether they are valid in Canada. Expect minimum wage ($10.25/hr) as there is a lot of immigrant workers in that area of work. Good luck


----------



## Brockthebadger (May 11, 2012)

We live in a village near Sun Peaks ski resort - find it on line. We've lived here for almost 6 years and have never had a problem with getting to qwork in Kamloops in the winter. We live on a school bus run so the roads are well ploughed.

It's between 5-10 degrees cooler than Kamloops in the summer and has a lot les snow than Sun Peaks.

The other subscriber is right that you cannot drive to Vancouver in less than 3 to 4 hours from Kamloops but we love being close enough to a city to meet our shopping and health needs without all the issues that come with huge metropolis like Vancouver.


----------



## jawnbc (Apr 28, 2012)

45 minutes north of Vancouver is Squamish. Roughly as close to Vancouver as Whistler, but you'll need cars. 45 minutes east of Vancouver is the tri-cities: Coquitlam, Port Coquitlam and Port Moody. Housing is cheaper than Vancouver itself, but not cheap, per sé. New Westiminster is more southeast, is on the Skytrain, and tends to be less expensive. South of Vancouver are Richmond, White Rock, Tsawassen: between Vancouver and New West, price-wise. If close to the Canada LIne transit's OK--otherwise you'll need cars.


----------



## emma329 (May 21, 2012)

Jawnbc,what do you think about Kamloops?X


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

I would suggest the best way to research these places is to actually visit them first. I don't think you can truly get a feel for a place just by reading about it on the Internet. I know lots of Aussies and Brits who thought Vancouver, and other places, were perfect on "paper" and were greatly disappointed when they actually got there in person. IMHO, if you are going to consider moving somewhere, you should visit first to research it. Most people wouldn't rent or buy a house unseen. FWIW, I think Kamloops and the Oakenagen (Kelowna) are too small and sleepy for my tastes, but, I've always lived in major cities (Toronto, London, Paris, Auckland, ...).


----------



## emma329 (May 21, 2012)

Thank you G-Mo I totally agree but just at the mo we haven't got the time or money but hope to do so one day-for now it's great to get advice.We hav always lived in quiet villages in England so am not sure what we'd think about cities but also they seem expensive places to live x


----------



## jawnbc (Apr 28, 2012)

emma329 said:


> Jawnbc,what do you think about Kamloops?X


Kamloops is a 4 hour drive East of Vancouver in the Caribou region of British Columbia. It's very pretty...and very small (50 thousand people?). Not close enough to Vancouver if here's where you want to be.

Coastal BC is a temperate rainforest: cool wet winters with lots of snow in the local mountains and daily high temperatures of 5-7C. Summers are dry and temperate (highs 20-25C) with long days (14+ daylight). Kamloops will be much colder in winter (with snow rather than rain) and much warmer in summer (30s).

I'm an urbanite; so I'm biased


----------



## Brockthebadger (May 11, 2012)

Kamloops is closer to 100,000 population with a university. We too lived in a small village in Derbyshire


----------



## jawnbc (Apr 28, 2012)

Brockthebadger said:


> Kamloops is closer to 100,000 population with a university. We too lived in a small village in Derbyshire


I'll split the difference with you: the city itself is 85k. In Canada, a city only needs 10k residents.


----------



## emma329 (May 21, 2012)

Hi Brockthebadger,did you use a Canadian emmigration agent and if so which one.We contacted one from the Expo but not heard back off them yet.Thanks


----------



## fletcher m (May 9, 2012)

jawnbc said:


> I'll split the difference with you: the city itself is 85k. In Canada, a city only needs 10k residents.


Duncan, British Columbia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Duncan is a city in BC (VI) Population 4932


----------



## jawnbc (Apr 28, 2012)

fletcher m said:


> Duncan, British Columbia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Duncan is a city in BC (VI) Population 4932


Turns out it's 5k population in BC for "official" city designation. It's higher in some other parts of Canada. I stand (sit) corrected!

[URL="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/City#Canada'}City (Canada]


----------



## Brockthebadger (May 11, 2012)

No, we did it all ourselves. You have to watch that all the forms are filled out correctly but it worked for us and saved us a lot of money!


----------

